# Roboute Guilliman



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

So, how do you pronounce this guys name? Listening to audio books there have been several different pronunciations. 

So far I have heard.
Rowboat Goolieman
Rowboot Gillyman
Rob-boot Gillyman
Rob-boot Gwillyman

Before hearing these I always imagined it to be more french sounding with a silent T. Rob-bow, but im not sure on the surname, other than it is NOT goolieman. Probably Rob-bow Gillyman.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I tend to pronounce it as [row]-[bute] [gwil]-[eh]-[man].


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Keep in mind, OP, people from different regions of the world will pronounce it differently. So you may not get a unified answer.



Stephen74 said:


> Rowboot Gillyman


This one for me.

I think it's easier to pronounce in your head than with actual voice and lips, though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Personally, I tend to pronounce it as [row]-[bute] [gwil]-[eh]-[man].


I pronounce Guilliman the same way that Reever does, but I say [Row]-[bow], the silent T, as you say you imagined it Stephen.

[Row]-[bow] [gwil]-[eh]-[man]


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

In the audio dramas its pronounced

Row-boo-tae.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Does "arrogant tosser" count? No? :wink: okay then... Rob-bow Gillyman it would have to be.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I pronounce one of two ways: Robot Girlyman or Rowboat Girlyhands.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I say it like this



> [Row]-[boo]-[tae] [Gilly]-[man]


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Row-boot Ghul-ih-man


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> In the audio dramas its pronounced
> 
> Row-boo-tae.


Sorta like John Big-bootae? (Anyone?)


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> In the audio dramas its pronounced
> 
> Row-boo-tae.


Depends which one you listen to. The ones I've posted have all been used in audio dramas. Rowboat Goolieman was the first I heard and just did a WTF did you just call him ? I think that was in the audio book of prosporo burns.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

So we're all in agreement then? No one can pronounce his name correctly. Wonder if that is the reason why he tries so hard and comes off as arrogant. But deep inside we all know he's crying because no one can pronounce his name.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Personally, I tend to pronounce it as [row]-[bute] [gwil]-[eh]-[man].


Saves me typing it out  Thanks reever! :so_happy:


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Now I've got 'Row, row , row your boat' stuck in my head


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Meddler said:


> Now I've got 'Row, row , row your boat' stuck in my head







Indeed. :laugh:


----------

